

Show HN: our Startup Weekend project - autoscale your Heroku dynos & workers - keo

Startup Weekend just started in our city and we thought we'll build a Heroku autoscaler that really works, and saves you not only from slowly building traffic but from the slashdot effect as well.&#60;p&#62;Those who tried out ddollar's gem (and all forks of it) or even Heroscale know that the problem's not so trivial to solve.&#60;p&#62;We hope people will get it, and pay a small monthly fee to save many days of inrastructure coding so they can focus on business logic instead.&#60;p&#62;URL is: http://scalefu.com/
======
rabble
I'm pretty sure Heroku doesn't want autoscale. I know it's been proposed many
times, i asked myself many times. They think it encourages people to write bad
code which isn't optimized.

~~~
burke
That's what they say. My money is on it encouraging people to leave more dynos
running than necessary, thus yielding more income for Heroku.

~~~
keo
That's true, but it also works in the other direction: you get slashdotted,
which kills your 2 running dynos. If you're away from your computer, your
traffic is long gone by the time you get back, and Heroku missed some revenue
because you didn't scale up.

Anyway, Heroku's business model isn't about making money on their oblivious
users, I would rather bet on their add-on store's which now has a very minimal
marginal cost to expand.

~~~
Dudu
Makes sense...

------
letitbe
Sounds logic. I like the idea, but I really wonder, if Heroku let it happen.

------
keo
clickable URL: <http://scalefu.com>

------
pukati
I like it!

------
xtro
I like it!

